# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Where is the portal to Draenor going to be?

## Khorium

Where do you think the portal will be?

----------


## hackerlol

Should be at the same old place it was for TBC and have the TBC one moved elsewhere, portal already exists in SW. Would bring back some nostalgia for launch day : D

----------


## MakoKun

I hope Location the Easiest wins

----------


## Buoyancy

Zangarmarsh would be pretty cool location. Would bring life to outlands :3

----------


## spydasoquick

your going back in time...makes sense to be something caverns of time related.

----------


## Dovah

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Made in UnrealEngine and its not mine but i thought i'd share it here cause it looks awesome. (I hope its like this when WoD launches)

----------


## jocaacoj

Blasted Lands Dark Portal will turn red, than this portal will be the way to Draenor. Blizzard tell that they dont have 100% certainty but the initial idea is the Outlands portal will take place in Caverns of The time.

Sorry my bad english but its not my native language.

----------


## Jgatling09

> Blasted Lands Dark Portal will turn red, than this portal will be the way to Draenor. Blizzard tell that they dont have 100% certainty but the initial idea is the Outlands portal will take place in Caverns of The time.
> 
> Sorry my bad english but its not my native language.


I also believe it will be at Caverns of Time.

----------


## Ninjaturtle

Hope not, filling the cavern up with some much sh** tbh :>

----------


## *Phaze

I have no idea!  :Cool: 

Nice graphic Cashrock

----------


## Avcai

It would make most sense to me if it was in the badlands, though I can see caverns of time being an option as well. I hope it isn't though because yeah its getting a little crowded in there

----------

